# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Dùng loại report nào cho phù hợp với VB 2005

## Nam An Tam

Chào mọi người. Mình mới tiếp cận với lập trình. Thấy nghe nói VB2005 (.NET) dễ học nên mình đang mua sách về xem. Nhưng không biết dùng loại report nào cho phù hợp.

----------


## dksupport

Không có ai trả lời à. cái diễn đàn to đùng này sao thấy ít mem online vậy.

----------


## stst575

Bạn có thể dùng CrystalreportViewer trong v2k5.Tui cũng toàn dùng cái đó thui.

----------


## muabuon

Theo tôi nên dùng Crystal Report! Vừa dễ Design, vừa dễ viết.

----------

